# EMS shipping advice needed



## Viper_SA (31/12/16)

Got this weird message on an EMS parcel from Fastech. Anyone who knkws what it means? 'Did not properly cast'....


----------



## Quakes (31/12/16)

Might be incorect info provided or an issue with delivery. Better to get in contact with them before they send it back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/12/16)

Maybe the staff were at a fishing team building event .

Jokes aside - the update you are looking at is from the "origin" country scans/updates - China - so maybe translation is buggered. The updates from destination country are all as normal.

I would call them anyway...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/16)

Thanks for the replies. You guys mean I should contact my local post office, right?


----------



## Dubz (31/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks for the replies. You guys mean I should contact my local post office, right?


No. Contact EMS as it does not go through your post office. EMS driver delivers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/16)

I just found that out. They reckon they attempted delivery twice already, and sent it back to JIMC. No one tried to deliver a damn thing to me. I live in an access control unit, so I get a call everytime someone attempts entry to the complex. Asked them now to drop it at my local post office next time.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (31/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I just found that out. They reckon they attempted delivery twice already, and sent it back to JIMC. No one tried to deliver a damn thing to me. I live in an access control unit, so I get a call everytime someone attempts entry to the complex. Asked them now to drop it at my local post office next time.


That sucks. Now you know for next time...


----------



## therazia (27/1/17)

I seem to have the same problem. I'm 100% sure they weren't here at all. What number did you dial? I've been trying the numbers on their website without getting anything from them. 

Edit: Finally got hold of them. Imagine that on a Friday at 4.


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/1/17)

therazia said:


> I seem to have the same problem. I'm 100% sure they weren't here at all. What number did you dial? I've been trying the numbers on their website without getting anything from them.
> 
> Edit: Finally got hold of them. Imagine that on a Friday at 4.


@therazia what did they say? i got 2 attempted deliveries on tracker but no one came. when to post office and the story is post office is no longer accepting ems deliveries that failed and it goes back to airport. they also said the guys arent doing their jobs and abandoning routes half way...this sucks!


----------



## therazia (27/1/17)

They said it was delivered at my local post office. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (23/2/17)

@incredible_hullk @therazia Did you guys eventually get your parcels? 1 of my 3 orders seems to be stuck at Cape Mail hub for 2 weeks and no one there answers the phones. At what point can one claim non delivery with FT to get replacement shipped?


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/17)

Effjh said:


> @incredible_hullk @therazia Did you guys eventually get your parcels? 1 of my 3 orders seems to be stuck at Cape Mail hub for 2 weeks and no one there answers the phones. At what point can one claim non delivery with FT to get replacement shipped?


@Effjh i stand to be corrected but I think it's 30 days no tracking movement.. chk ft website or mail them. Online chat worked well for me in the past.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

